# Suggestions on finding a 1 bedroom apartment?



## Slosser (Jun 14, 2021)

I moved to Mazatlan a month ago. I'm searching for a one bedroom apartment in centro historico or olas altas for one year. People keep telling me there should be places available for US $400 to $500 per month but I can't seem to find apartments at that price. Anyone know of an partment that will become available in the next 2 to 3 weeks? Any ideas on a realtor who might be helpful or word of mouth ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------

